# traveling with underage sibling(sister)



## littlejasonsandiego (May 9, 2011)

me and my 17 yo sister,dog and girlfriend have been travelling a little bit for 3 months. now im not going to go into how or why but, would you? could you? any thoughts? concerns? rants? anyone ever travel with a sibling? am i a bad brother? where do you draw the lines?...


----------



## littlejasonsandiego (Jun 22, 2011)

damn, i thought at least SOMEONE would give me something. blah blah blaH your an asshole!!! what if yadda yadda!! i did that and itll yatta yatta!! you suk! rock on!!.. what about potty? WHY WOULD YOU?!.... well its getting cold in here. nevermind then i guess I would know best huh?????????? nothing needs to be said...*crickets*........................................


----------



## Dmac (Jun 22, 2011)

i would thin that traveling with a sibling would have its ups and downs. you should be able to count on each other when it really counts, but it could really be a strain at other times. it will either make you closer or drive you apart. i could never travel with my brother, he would judge and cramp my style. good luck and let us know how it works out for you, ok?


----------



## meathook (Jul 8, 2011)

what's it like to travel with someone underage? what's it like to travel underage? when you get stopped by the popo or caught by the bull what happens? please elaborate more on legal matters and other difficulties. is it different because you're siblings?


----------



## bryanpaul (Jul 8, 2011)

i would wonder if they could get you for some kind of kidnapping shit....even if it is consensual or whatever ....cops tend to come up with some crazy ways to fuck our lives up....is it cool with yer parent(s)......fuck it tho.......only problem i think would arise if i was in this situation would be dudes tryin to mack on my lil sis......things can git tense up under them bridges sometimes


----------



## pigpen (Jul 8, 2011)

i agree with the sentiment regarding the negative effects of the big brother complex, but as far as group cohesion goes, i could see it having inherent benefits.


----------



## plagueship (Jul 9, 2011)

well there is the infamous threat of the charge of "contributing to the delinquency of a minor" should you ever got popped doing anything sketchy together... but, the family angle might could get you out of that depending on what it was / how good your excuse is, i don't know. i am not going to call you a bad brother. but why is your 17yo sister on the road and not in school? is that a dumb question of me to ask? maybe she should get her GED and chill out or even go to community college until she's 18. i'm just thinking of that because i was talking to someone today about my experiences as a homeless minor and it occurred to me to mention that i wish i'd gone to comm coll instead of just dropping out of HS to live on the street, but didn't even realize that was an option at the time...


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jan 14, 2014)

hate to dig up such an old thread, but i'm curious if things worked out okay? did you have any trouble?


----------

